# 'Fly Fishing After Dark'



## TheUglyFly (Mar 8, 2017)

Ear candy indeed. They've got a event coming up in Oak Hill. 

Another good one is the Barely Live Sessions. 

https://soundcloud.com/barely-live-sessions


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

The barely live sessions is my go to, mostly because they're Charleston guys that you see around. I do like the FFAD podcast but when they get to talking about boats I they get a little butt hurt about anything other than HB. I think and East Cape owner must have taken their lunch money a few times, because Avery doesn't know what sponsons are but somehow still pokes at ECC every time boats are even mentioned.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

lol I did catch that too @mtoddsolomon. Still some funny stuff on there...all in good fun I suppose! Ill have to check out the BLS


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

FFAD and BLS are how I pass the work day when doing a full day of takeoffs. Frankie Marion has a new podcast for Xplor now too.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

What a waste of time. Guess I'm too old to appreciate


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> Anyone been listening to these guys' Pod Cast? Its some good shit lol, funny and fun to listen to. Good ear candy while tying flies or sippin cocktails on the porch!
> 
> http://www.flyfishingafterdark.com/



Thanks for the tip on the podcast(s). That's some funny shit!


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Lol you old AF @permitchaser


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> Lol you old AF @permitchaser


 I'm only 31 and I don't understand what the hell that said.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

mtoddsolomon said:


> The barely live sessions is my go to, mostly because they're Charleston guys that you see around. I do like the FFAD podcast but when they get to talking about boats I they get a little butt hurt about anything other than HB. I think and East Cape owner must have taken their lunch money a few times, because Avery doesn't know what sponsons are but somehow still pokes at ECC every time boats are even mentioned.


Urban legend says that he was pushed off the dock at JBs by an East cape owner


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> What a waste of time. Guess I'm too old to appreciate


I'm with you. I love a good podcast but the couple of episodes I listened to didn't do much for me. I did enjoy the bit on Salt Strong. If they did more stuff like that I'd probably subscribe. 

However on another episode I felt like I was listening to some trustfund southern frat boys babble on about stories from Mexico that didn't involve cocaine. It was a whipping. If I am going to listen to a windbag tell a story about Mexico, it better involve drugs or murder.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

tbnolefan said:


> I'm with you. I love a good podcast but the couple of episodes I listened to didn't do much for me. I did enjoy the bit on Salt Strong. If they did more stuff like that I'd probably subscribe.
> 
> However on another episode I felt like I was listening to some trustfund southern frat boys babble on about stories from Mexico that didn't involve cocaine. It was a whipping. If I am going to listen to a windbag tell a story about Mexico, it better involve drugs or murder.


There is much more like the one you enjoyed, try different episodes


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

what happened to fly fishing after dark?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've got some long time customers from Mexico.... and that I know of they haven't capped anyone (I hope... but the first time we met they did show up at Flamingo in a new Ferrari....).


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

tbnolefan said:


> If I am going to listen to a windbag tell a story about Mexico, it better involve drugs or murder.


Funny you should say that. 
I was reminiscing about some times we had in Mexico just the other day. 
I’ll have to pull out my journal and see if I captured any of the more exciting stuff with pen and paper.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

tbnolefan said:


> I did enjoy the bit on Salt Strong. If they did more stuff like that I'd probably subscribe.


If they're making fun of Salt Strong I might have to go out of my way to listen...


----------



## Rick_Hem (Mar 5, 2018)

It was like they disappeared back in the fall sometime and when I went back to listen while on road trips all the tracks were deleted. Wonder if all the sh!t talking caught up to them.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Did the boys have a falling out?


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Part of the previous crew resurfaced as Tailer Trash Flyfishing Podcast


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

8loco said:


> Did the boys have a falling out?


Sounds like it. Larry kind of sounds salty in the new podcast's first episode and wouldn't talk about what happened. I'm having a hard time getting into the new one since I thought Avery, Gary and Cambo kind of made FFAD. Wish all the FFAD episodes hadn't been taken down, there were still quite a few I hadn't listened to.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

I'll have to check out the new one. I really enjoyed their show when they had a topic to discuss rather than just random conversations for three hours, made it hard to follow along. Orvis has a good show but its heavily trout centered. Im on the road all day and need more content, anyone know of other fly fishing ones they recommend?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

@Barbs_deep aren't you friends with those guys?


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

tbnolefan said:


> I'm with you. I love a good podcast but the couple of episodes I listened to didn't do much for me. I did enjoy the bit on Salt Strong. If they did more stuff like that I'd probably subscribe.
> 
> However on another episode I felt like I was listening to some trustfund southern frat boys babble on about stories from Mexico that didn't involve cocaine. It was a whipping. If I am going to listen to a windbag tell a story about Mexico, it better involve drugs or murder.


You might enjoy reading these then...

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=676888


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

mtoddsolomon said:


> @Barbs_deep aren't you friends with those guys?


correct


----------



## El_Muchaco_Pescado (Oct 16, 2018)

Hey guys its started back up again. It's called Tailer Trash Fly Fishing. Same idea of some guys sitting around drinking beer and talking about the week and having a good time.


----------

